# Space Dust



## caz (Jan 4, 2006)

Does anyone how to make Space Dust or Popping Candy please? I'd like to know how it pops in your mouth too, and what distinguishes it from sherbet?
I look forward to hearing from you! Many thanks. C


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi Caz and welcome to Chef Talk. 

Here in the Welcome Forum is the place to introduce yourself. I hope you'll come back and do just that so we can give you a proper welcome.

In the mean time, I'm moving your query to the Pastries and Baking Forum, where your question will get the attention of people who make pastry, candy and other sweets.

Good luck in your quest! Enjoy the site.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

There's a small blurb about those types of candies in Harold McGees On Food and Cooking.

IIRC, the process involves cooking and cooling a hard candy syrup under pressurized carbon dioxide. Most of the gas escapes when the pressure is released, but some of the gas remains trapped in the sugar matrix. It's sort of like the process for making rice crispies or other puffed grains.

I think sherbert powder is sortof like baking powder plus sugar and flavoring. I've never seen it in America though, only read about it in print.


----------

